# Tri-tip on the kettle tomorrow!



## Woodman1 (Jun 11, 2005)

I'd slice it up into 1" "Belmont Steaks!" :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm gonna take a ride to the Trader Joe's near me and see if they also carry Tri Tip. Can't find that anywhere around here!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 11, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I'd slice it up into 1" "Belmont Steaks!" :!:



Or go for the Tri-tip Crown! :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 11, 2005)

Okay, I just came back from Trader Joes. Picked up 2 of these here tri tips. I'm gonna just sprinkle with salt, pepper, garlic & dried parsley. Grill them until 130*. Looks like a real nice cut of meat, not bad price wise $5.99/lb. I picked up some sausage also. Chicken with cilantro, chicken with feta cheese and spinach and some spicy Italian. I'll grill them tomorrow. I also saw the marinaded ones Susan mentioned but decided to try these first.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 11, 2005)

Nick, I've heard so much about this, can you post pics?  I'd love to see what this is all about.  What does it taste like?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 11, 2005)

Yeah, I'll get a couple of shots since most of the family is gone tonight and they won't be able to laugh at me!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 11, 2005)

ever had one before?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 11, 2005)

No this is the first. Bad news though, ALL my kids are gon for the night so my wife asked me to take her to dinner. The tri tip will have to wait until tomorrow!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 11, 2005)

:-X


----------

